# Best Protein Shakes?



## BringinToddBack (Mar 20, 2007)

What are some good brand protein shakes out there that have a good amount of protein but don't taste like garbage.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 20, 2007)

Optimum Nutrition's Whey seems to be the most popular. I just picked up a 5lb tub and it is definitely growing on me. I throw a scoop of double chocolate in my oats in the morning and it works wonders.


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Optimum Nutrition's Whey seems to be the most popular. I just picked up a 5lb tub and it is definitely growing on me. I throw a scoop of double chocolate in my oats in the morning and it works wonders.



I agree. I like Mighty 3000 chocolate whey by ON. Right now I use serious mass by ON, but that is more of a meal replacement shake; I love it.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 20, 2007)

How does the Serious Mass taste compared to the normal whey?


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> How does the Serious Mass taste compared to the normal whey?



I have only tried the chocolate serious mass. It's good. Compared to the mighty 3000 by ON, it is not as thick when mixed in water or milk. When I took mighty 3000, I would use two scoops per shake. With the serious mass I use one scoop; however, the scoop that you get is huge. It is 3.5X bigger than the scooper in mighty 3000. Serious Mass is a MRP so it's packed with Calories, carbohydrates, etc. Ideal for bulking. Tastes good and has 25g of protein per scoop. Give it a shot.


----------



## YoungGunz88 (Mar 20, 2007)

wheight gainer is always gonna taste better because of the carbs..some sugar.. best protein shake ive ever had was from xsport fitness..chocolate peanut butter. amazing....
um otc brands i really like
muscle milk chocolate peanut butter.
Isopure dutch chocolate
.. and 
Elite Gormet Vanilla


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 21, 2007)

YoungGunz88 said:


> wheight gainer is always gonna taste better because of the carbs..some sugar.. best protein shake ive ever had was from xsport fitness..chocolate peanut butter. amazing....
> um otc brands i really like
> muscle milk chocolate peanut butter.
> Isopure dutch chocolate
> ...



The chocolate peanut butter at xsport is to die for. I would get it all the time. It is not doubt the best tasting. It's kinda pricy though to get the shakes there, plus there are a lot of things in serious mass that are not in the xsport whey.


----------



## nni (Mar 21, 2007)

best protein products in my opinion are...

isokool from allmax.
sustain from designer supplements.
gfpro and mass meal from ergopharm.


----------

